# Indoor Goldfish.



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

*Indoor Goldfish?*

Ok, I know how some aquarists can get when it comes to goldfish and indoor tanks. 

So....What goldfish can you keep in an indoor tank of...oh lets say.....20 gallons
*ducks the sharp points objects being thrown at self*

I mean with proper filter and all that. 

So how many of what species? I'd be thinking feeder goldfish or even carnival fish (aren't those the feeder species though?) but I thought that those were comets, who need like 150gal. 



Also this is a general curiosity, I'd rather have newts/turtles/ADFs in there if not tropical fish or even minnows.


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

As a general rule, the FANCY goldfish need 20-30 gallons EACH. So if you're REALLY keep up on that 20 gallon tank, you could get away with one fancy goldfish of some sort. Maybe an oranda or globe eye for instance. These are SHORT bodied goldfish and won't get as large as your feeders/comets.

Common/Comets should NOT be kept in a 20 gallon for long. If you've ever seen a full grown adult you'd know why. Easily a foot long, and VERY deep bodies. Comets get HUGE.

I rescued a bunch of comets and have them scattered in 25 and 40 gallon tanks, as well as a large ~100gallon pond. I feel bad having so many, but it's better than what they WOULD have seen (dead). They require a LOT of maintenance, and are VERY messy (some are 7" in length already).

If you'd rather have a tropical tank, why not just do it? The only thing a freshwater tropical tank needs than a goldfish tank doesn't is a heater--which are pretty cheap. Then you could have a BUNCH of tetras, guppies, barbs, or whatever breed you desire.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

where did you rescue them from? the goldfish...

I also think that a 20 is too small for a gold fish unless it is a grow out tank. I would just get a small tropical tank. i curently have a 20 set up that way it it is really cool

andrew


----------



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

I know I already have a tropical one. I was just curious because when I move back to the states I was going to see into something like that.


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

fishbguy said:


> where did you rescue them from? the goldfish...
> 
> I also think that a 20 is too small for a gold fish unless it is a grow out tank. I would just get a small tropical tank. i curently have a 20 set up that way it it is really cool
> 
> andrew


A local dairy farm had a trough/pond that some of the local kids filled with goldfish...it was sitting next to the parlor office. When they were first put there last august they were about 3/4" in length.

The trough was probably 250 gallons and was 1/2 drained from water twice a day (right after milkings) and re-filled with tap water. The chlorine never hurt them. Also, they were NEVER fed, they thrived on whatever was living in the trough--bugs, algae, or whatever happened to be in there.

Anyhoo, the farm sold out and tore out the milking parlor leaving the fish in this small water supply...I took 'em over before the water evaporated or they starved to death, got eaten by racoons, etc.

Even with all the neglect, they still grew to 5-7" each, and survived the winter even when the water was frozen over with 1" + of ice for ~3 months straight.

When I first got them, they were living in two 10 gallon and one 15 gallon tank. I've since got a hold of a 120 gallon pond liner (not completely full) a 40 gallon, and a 25 gallon tank to keep them in. Not ideal, but I am looking for homes....so far I've only managed to give away 4...


----------

